# Skiing Lake Placid in March



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of taking my kids skiing on their March Break at Lake Placid, NY. Years ago I skied at Whiteface there and enjoyed it.

I seem to be able to pull some good exchanges there for almost any week I want, and this destination is drivable for us, so we'll save airfares.

My question is this: Does the snow tend to last well into March at Whiteface? I enjoy skiing in spring conditions, but don't want to book a trip in the second or third week of March and then not be able to ski!

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Krystyna (Nov 10, 2007)

*skiing march break/whiteface..*

Years ago we went to Whiteface..staying in Lake Placid (not a timeshare...a rather basic B & B) - we hit a very cold spell and almost decided not to ski, but we did and really enjoyed the hill.  If you go for Canadian March Break you should still have good snow conditions - March will definitely be warmer.  Will you do a timeshare exchange?  Vermont skiing is lovely but a further drive for you.  Once we got really lucky and got an exchange into Sandstone Creek Club, Vail in February (used our Aeroplan points for airfares into Denver) - I think Vail (and Telluride) were our best skiing experiences.  However, you and the family should not rule out Panorama in the interterior B.C. - a rather remote place but wonderful skiing and hospitality.  Good luck with your choice.

krystyna and richard...simcoe, ontario.


----------



## Aldo (Nov 11, 2007)

I can tell you that I was up at Whiteface in mid-April of 2006, and there were definitely plenty of people skiing even at that late date.  Conditions weren't perfect, but they had been very busy making artificial snow on the slopes, so people were still able to get some skiing in.

Who can tell the weather?  I've lived in upstate NY now for 35 years, and it would be a very remarkable season NOT to have snow at Whiteface in March.


----------



## Avery (Nov 11, 2007)

We have managed the last weekend in March at Killington several times. I would think that the 2nd week of March at Whiteface (further north a bit I think) should be fine.


----------

